# Baked savoury rice dish



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

*Baked savoury rice *
1 tbsp sunflower oil, plus extra for greasing 
2 onions, finely chopped 
500g minced beef – I use my local butcher’s ‘less than 5 per cent fat’ quality
400g tin chopped tomatoes 
freshly ground pepper and salt, to taste
200g long grain rice – I use Basmati 
200ml milk 
2 eggs 
120g Parmesan cheese, grated

Heat the oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Add the onions and fry until soft and golden. Add the beef and fry until brown. Add the tomatoes, season with salt and pepper, and simmer for 20 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 200C/gas 6 and lightly oil a 20 x 30cm ovenproof dish. 

Meanwhile, put the rice in a pan with plenty of water, bring to the boil, reduce to a simmer and cook for 7 minutes until just tender but not completely cooked. Drain the rice and leave to cool a little. Mix the milk, 1 egg and half the cheese, and stir this mixture into the part-cooked rice.

Add two-thirds of the mince mixture to the rice, mix well and put into the greased dish. Pour the rest of the meat mixture on top. Whisk the second egg and pour over the meat so it will form a crust. Sprinkle over the rest of the cheese. Bake for 30 minutes. Serve hot with green salad.


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2006)

Looks like a tasty dish to me.  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2006)

This sounds so good Ishbel, have all that I'll need and will be making thursday for sure...Thank you..
kadesma


----------

